

Arctic summers ice-free by 2013 (2007) - newnewnew
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7139797.stm

======
lutusp
I hope readers understand this 2007 prediction didn't happen, but that this
doesn't count as evidence against global warming. It's a matter of which
interval one chooses for a moving average -- short interval shows cooling,
long interval shows warming.

